# Cemetery Diorama Base Update!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

O.K. We have done some tinkering with the diorama base.

There are some different style tombstones and I removed one to make it less cluttered.
----------------------------------------------------
We are seeking opinions/critique on a base we want to mold and cast.

It is done in the Aurora style and is designed to display at least 2, maybe 3 figures.

It is called: 

3D Cemetery Diorama Base
"A Tribute To The Stars Of Classic Horror Films"

It is aproximately 18" wide by 10" deep. And the scale is approximately 1/10th so it will accommodate figures between 1/12th and 1/8th. I have shown the Coke Can so you can use it as a scale reference.

There would be 11 pieces. 1 Base, 2 Stone Walls, 2 Wooden Entrance Posts, and 6 Tombstones. The 3 tombstones (for Bela Lugosi, Lon Chaney,Jr, and Dwight Frye) and the 2 Cross tombstones (one stone and one wood) which have no lettering, are all aproximately the same size so they can be mixed and matched as you want. The one at the front (for Boris Karloff) is a different size so it would have to go there.

I have roughed them up, but not to much. You can, if you wish, rough them up more, damage them, break them, whatever. We did it this was as some people may not want them damaged as much as someone else. So you can be as creative as you want. Also, if you don't want the names to show, you can always putty over the letters, or you can turn them around and put your own names on them.

For those that aren't aware, please ignore the color. It is the master and has been constructed using different materials so it may look odd. When cast it will be all one color.

We can't quote a price at this time as we don’t know what that will be at this time. Resin would be to expensive so we are looking at perhaps Ultracal 30, or Hydro-Stone. We will let you know later on.

We will do our best to keep the price as low as possible.

Anyway, please post your comments/opinions and whether you would be interested in the diorama base so we can determine the feasibility of molding and casting it.

We are not looking for a solid commitment at this time, just whether you would be interested.

Thanks,

James


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am not a figure model builder, but it looks awesome!


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

HI James,

Could you post a pic with a figure next to it - maybe an Aurora Drac or something for scale. I know the can is there but a figure would help. So far I think it looks pretty good (for what that's worth)


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i like it ! 
hb


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Big improvement guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Thanks guys!

Here's a pic with the Wolf Man (and a couple of friends):










James


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

The base is so awesome looking. I do hope that this will be put into production I can see it now with my wolfman kit and maybe some angel hair or cotton for fog simulation.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I'd like to try this with a few of the Sideshow 8 inchers.:thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Trendon , i was thinkin' the same thing . it'd make a really cool Son of Frankenstein scene . 
hb


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I have said it once, and I will say it again....I LOVE THIS BASE. 

PLEASE find a way to produce it affordably, so that all of us dimestore hobbyists can obtain one.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

*How much?*

...What is affordable? What is the price people will pay?


OAB


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

well , i paid 65 bucks for a back wall, floor , rock and name plate to cutomize a Luminators Phantom ot Opera . so i'd go that price range on a piece like this if it were made of resin .
BTW , did i say i like it ? 
hb


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Okay. They are going to be expensive to produce in resin....but $65 + P&H can be a good starting price if we can get at least 10 orders and along with the fact that the head stones are made of plaster....like, but not necessarily, hydrocal...a very strong plaster. They will be more realistic that way, anyway. The wall and the posts might also be plaster too...(?) Other boards requested removing, by popular demand, the names on the tombstones and only display RIP. That way the modeler can do the name(s) they want instead. What do you think of that idea, guys?

If there is a solid demand for this base, then after this initial run, they'll be sold through a distributor at a higher cost due to his % added on top. The orders for the first 10 will allow for the mold to be produced...and pay for the resin to do about the first 10 bases.

OAB & James


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

actually , i like the names on the stones . maybe you could do alternate stones with different names and dates . people could buy more and interchange them or customize to their needs . 
aaaand ya can offer blanks to the ones that want to do their own lettering .
just some ideas . but this thing is lookin real good so far .
hb


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

I agree. I was thinking the same thing regarding the name vs. no name idea. Perhaps even different shaped, but fitted to the spaces, shaped stones too...?

Maybe the "named" stones are exclusive to the first ten orders only? I have a way, to do that, if it's a small run.

OAB


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Or just make the named stones a premium for an extra few $.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Good idea!

...but by the responce the price is getting....other than Beck willing to see the cost...I'm not sure this is gonna fly.

On the other hand....this could be all cast in plaster and then the price could be lowered quite a bit.

OAB


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

origAurora buyer said:


> ...but by the responce the price is getting....other than Beck willing to see the cost...I'm not sure this is gonna fly.


That's why I suggested back in the other thread about this that you make it more modular - headstones, gate, fence, groundwork all separate "kits" designed to work together or on their own, that way people can just buy the parts they need/want to make their own custom display, rather than a canned "they all look alike" display base.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

That option has not been overlooked.

OAB


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't remember the giant Coke can ever being a monster. Did I miss something?


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

"Things go better with Coke!"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah. It _does _look scary in the graveyard.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i like the idea of the named stones being exclusive to the first # of bases produced so long as i get 'em lol .
hb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just for the hell of it,send us a pic with painted base as soon as you can,old boy.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Now, how in the world, did you know James is an old boy?

OAB


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

He looked at his "public profile".


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I'd love one of those bases! Wish I could get one in the next couple of months. I have a Son of Frank and Ygor that would go perfectly with that base. 

Thanks so much for offering one to us and put me on your email list.

Michael


----------

